# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Pfeifer

## nijntjuuuuh

heey......
ik vorige week bloed laten prikken...
en ik heb net de uitslag gehad...
en bleek dat ik 3 maand geleden pfeifer heb gehad...
maar ik heb nu een nasleep volgens de dokter...
maar nu ben ik dus echt moe!!!
hoe kan dit?
liefsss!

----------

Pfeiffer is een ziekte van het lymfestelsel. Het doormaken van de ziekte kan lang duren. Dat het 3 weken eerder actief was is een gokje. Om er van af te komen is werken aan een goede lichamelijke conditie noodzakelijk, eventueel met extra versterkende middelen (vitamines, ijzerhoudende wijn etc. Niet op bed gaan liggen, maar de buitenlucht in zonder je lichaam te vermoeien of te overdrijvan. Goede nachtrust. 
Geef het de tijd, maar je knapt helemaal weer op.

----------


## zuylen20

Heey,

Ik weet het niet, maar een meisje van me school en nog en meisje hebben het ook. Dat geneest weer volgens mij. MS niet. Sterkte!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

De ziekte gaat vanzelf over maar zorg wel dat je lange tijd rust houdt, met name in de eerste weken anders duurt herstel veel langer. Dat kan weken maar ook maanden zijn. Het herstel kan dus lang duren, vermoeidheid en gebrek aan energie kunnen maanden aanhouden.
http://www.gezondheidsplein.nl/aando...-Pfeiffer.html

----------

